# Best Bait & Tackle store?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheres the best tackle store in the p-cola area? Who has the best prices, inventory, customer service?


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

OUTCAST FISHING AND HUNTING 3520 Barrancus ave 32507 

457-1450


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Lost Key and Outcast OWN. Both are great stores but I give a SLIGHT edge to Lost Key because the prices are a little better, but then again Outcast has Live Bait.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im not sure the exact name of it but there is a bait store on 10 mile road...he doesnt have a big place or a LOT of inventory but what he lacks in inventory he sure makes up in customer service!!!! if you turn west on 10 mile off of hwy 29 its just past the rr tracks on the left...


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

if you're looking for inshore or light off shore, then *Lost Key Bait and Tackle* is the store. They have tons of stock and great prices. If you're going offshore, then *Outcast* is the store.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/21/2007)*im not sure the exact name of it but there is a bait store on 10 mile road...he doesnt have a big place or a LOT of inventory but what he lacks in inventory he sure makes up in customer service!!!! if you turn west on 10 mile off of hwy 29 its just past the rr tracks on the left...


He's a nice guy, as is his wife. It is a small store though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulf Breeze Bait And Tackle.

great people, great service, great products.:bowdown


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

outcast is very helpfull and attentive of me, although they never have live bait or the new penny 3" or nuclear chicken 3". i think alot of shops sucess is a matter of convenience. i hear wonderful things about lost key from everyone i know that has shopped there but, it would be 40 minutes out of my way. i do alot of business with gulf breeze b&t, sometimes they aren't so friendly and act like i am beneath them but they are on the way to shoreline and always have my bait. i guess i would go with gulf breeze b&t because of inventory and convenience.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Will!!!... you avatar is GREAT!:bowdown:clap


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Willie Joe you are biased! your vote counts as 1/2 !!!

I support those who take the time to let me know that my business matters to them.

Outcast , Lost Key , G.B. have all met this standard.

Also Posner Marine, and if you own HARLEY, PINE FOREST CYCLES has done great work on my Train.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

pine forest is aces in my book Freds my bud!!!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Boy, the quickest way to get a fued going on this forum is include the word best, in the original post. like, best cobia jig, best reel, best king rod (man that was a good one) or best anything, that's all it takes. Got to love it.:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

FWIW, I drive right past GBBT on my way to Outcast from Midway. Nicer shop, more stock, better organized. Staff wise, I've had good and bad at GBBT, but only good experiences at Outcast. Pricewise, They both stink...they should give me everything I need for $1 ;-)

Harry


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

There ain't no 'Best' B&T. Each is good for something or the other. I buy what I need at the place where they have it. At a reasonable, whatever that means, cost. JMHO C2


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Harry - give the guys at Half Hitch in Navarre a try - they've stocked up a lot over there and the guys are very nice and knowledgeable.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

> *willie joe (10/21/2007)*OUTCAST FISHING AND HUNTING 3520 Barrancus ave 32507
> 
> 457-1450




Willie Joe ya farming pigs now??? I need some fresh bacon.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Lost Key and Outcasts are both great.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

gulf breeze bait and tackle for sure.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Best??? 6 of 1 1/2 dozen other my favorite Dizzy Lizzy's caus its closer than ya mommas right Steve.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

In Pensacola area? Outcast, hands down.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

depends on where im dropping the boat at or what im looking for.... but gbb&t by far!

outcast would be next


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

half hitch navarre


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gone Fishin off of Lillian is good and they have live bait....Lost Key is awesome too...Outcast is a bit on the expensive side, the other two are much closer to me so I am biased....


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

If I'm going I use Gray's. They have live bait also and have been here along time. Every store has it's good points, you just have to figure out what you need at the time. JMO.

Mike


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I love GGBT but one time they seriously pissed me off. I took my penn 9500ss that was having problems with the anti-reverse dogs in there, the silent one didnt work so the anti-reverse only worked with the clicker dog on. The guy at the desk seemed busy and when i asked about fixing it he told me, no joke, that thats the way it was supposed to work. The clicker has to be on for the anti-reverse to work. I walked out. Took it to dizzy lizzys weeks later, the guy that runs that place took it all apart and bent something back into shape, took him 20 mins, then charged me half a cleaning, like $4.50 cause he "didnt clean anything". Thought that was awsome.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Add another to GBB&T to the count.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast and lost key just depends on what i need.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Really depends on where I'm fishing to be honest. Most of my money is spent at GBB&T....they know me as the guy that goes fishing with Clay....hahahaha. I did stop by Outcast the other day to buy some ribbon fish from willie joe and if I would of had more time, I probably would have bought another pair of costas from there. But fish were biting and I had to run!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Gotta send a shout out for Gray's Bait and Tackle. They know their stuff, don't turn their nose up at anyone, and offer live bait. Outcast is good too. I can't snub Anthony and Tommy. Location is key. Gray's is in my neighborhood now, but I haven't forgot my hard working friends at Outcast. The place on Lillian Highway is fine if Gray's is closed...Mike


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>im not sure the exact name of it but there is a bait store on 10 mile road...he doesnt have a big place or a LOT of inventory but what he lacks in inventory he sure makes up in customer service!!!! if you turn west on 10 mile off of hwy 29 its just past the rr tracks on the left...

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblPostSignature> 



FlounderAssassin</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Its Billy and Barbara Juduah they are great people. Like you say the shop is small but he always has crappie minnows. Billy has given my kids great deals on tackle and they will always do business with them. The name of the shop is Barbara Judah Bait & Tackle.They are so friendly sit and chat with you all day . Billy is always ready to share his wisdom with you.I would have to vote them best customer service anyday.


----------

